# chat thru LAN



## linardni (Aug 26, 2005)

How to chat over LAN connection?


----------



## siriusb (Aug 26, 2005)

Search this forum. This has been discussed many times already.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2005)

heres a google :
wonderin y u dont google ?
*www.google.co.in/search?q=LAN+chat...ient=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 26, 2005)

*messenger.softros.com/

*www.leadmind.com/

*www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=+lan++chat&sourceid=opera&num=100&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
*www.leadmind.com/products.html
*www.vypress.com/products/chat/
*www.vypress.com/
*www.softpile.com/Internet/Phone_Chat_and_IRC/Review_04575_index.html
*www.softpile.com/Internet/Phone_Chat_and_IRC/Opinions_04575.html
*www.networkingfiles.com/Communications/communications7.htm
*www.sharewareorder.com/LAN-Chat-Enterprise-download-15507.htm
*www.downloadjunction.com/product/software/13694/
*www.downloadjunction.com/product/software/27396/
*www.tucows.com/preview/193888
*www.tucows.com/screenshot/1133451
*www.wi-fitechnology.com/Web_Links+index-req-viewlinkdetails-lid-426.html
*www.wi-fitechnology.com/Web_Links+index-req-viewlinkcomments-lid-426.html
*www.nonags.com/nonags/conflan.html
*ask.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=04/03/30/0031257&tid=215&tid=184&tid=4
*www.wegabyte.com/search/?d=aLAty5n&q=lan chat
*www.wegabyte.com/lan-messenger/
*www.jumbo.com/file/9099.htm
*www.download.com/LAN-Chat-Enterprise/3000-2150_4-10154049.html
*www.downlinx.com/proghtml/268/26869.htm
*whitepaper.techweb.com/search/keyword/cmptechweb/Lan Chat Linux Service/Lan Chat Linux Service
*www.topshareware.com/UMD-Chat-download-18120.htm
*www.topshareware.com/004002-1-4.htm
*savannah.gnu.org/projects/secchat/
*www.onekit.com/store/review/64.html
*www.onekit.com/store/reviews/internet/200410.html
*lan-chat.srimax.com/
*savannah.nongnu.org/project/memberlist-gpgkeys.php?group=secchat
*all-linksite.com/cgi-bin/links/rate.cgi?ID=20375
*resources.linuxinsider.com/search/...n Chat Linux Hardware/Lan Chat Linux Hardware
*www.sharewareplaza.com/LAN-Chat-Enterprise-download_8233.html
*www.sharewareplaza.com/Chat---Instant-Messaging-category_77_1.html
*lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports-bugs/2004-September/041582.html
*lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports-bugs/2003-August/011242.html
*taiwan.cnet.com/downloads/internet/0,2000071093,11003894s,00.htm
*taiwan.cnet.com/downloads/internet/0,2000071092,20000996r,00.htm
*www.ircxpro.com/
*www.ircxpro.com/lan_messaging.htm
*www.student.dtu.dk/~s973431/meesoft/instantmsg/
*medlem.jubii.dk/messengers/lan-chat/
*forums.gameon.co.uk/archive/index.php/f-19.html
*forums.gameon.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?f=19
*shareware.pcmag.com/category.php[a...|||&s=product.date_released|DESC[SiteID]pcmag
*www.filelibrary.com/Contents/Windows/124/1.html
*www.themorningnews.org/archives/personalities/birnbaum_v_lan_samantha_chang.php
*www.programmersheaven.com/zone3/cat531/36643.htm
*linux.knowledgestorm.com/search/keyword/kslinux/Lan Chat Linux Hardware/Lan Chat Linux Hardware
*chat.sdvanime.com/


----------



## hack expert (Aug 26, 2005)

quiet a big list up there well try p2p voip the best and easiest one

a freeware plus works behind a firewall


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 27, 2005)

it was a bug list coz he didn't googled it :twistedevil:


----------



## linardni (Aug 27, 2005)

ya...i also know that google will provide a huge bank of websites on this topic but....i wanted something ...some tried and tested software recommended by digit forum members......however thanx for the list. special thanx to hack expert for very precise advice.


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 27, 2005)

the one mentioned the top most is recommeneded by me


----------



## digen (Aug 28, 2005)

I would recommend MS Netmeeting,personally tried & tested recently.

XP NetMeeting

MS KB


----------



## harish_21_10 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey guys i have the same query but dont want to use any software for chatting on LAN i have seen people chat through start>run by typing some commands but dont remember how?so if someone could help recall it woul be appreciated.Tnx


----------



## siriusb (Sep 3, 2005)

```
net send <ipaddress or user or machine> "message"
```

If u don't know the target machine's ip, u can use the user name which can be found by

```
net view
or
net users
```

You can broadcast a message by doing:

```
net send * "Anybody want a pizza?"
```


----------



## babumuchhala (Sep 4, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> *messenger.softros.com/
> 
> *www.leadmind.com/
> 
> ...


I had thought that there were only BorgChat & DC++, but never knew there were sooo many.

Now it will take me ages to try all of them


----------

